# Reduced Price For Sale 1961 Schwinn Cycle Truck Local Pickup So Cal



## 18622hunter (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello all,

I am selling my restored 1961 Schwinn Cycletruck. The frame, fork, fenders, chain guard, and rack were powder coated in a metallic red, close to the original metallic color. The Mesinger B1 Delux seat was restored. The wheels are heavy duty S-2s, with the rear having a Bendix Kickback 2-speed hub. The crank and chainring are original, the rest of the parts are repop. The bike apparently came from the TBS Studios Paint Shop and was definitely used a lot. At some point the seat stays had to be re-welded (which was done horribly). I had the stays re-welded and filled to smooth them out (please take a look at the photos). I have kept this bike stored inside and undercover. The cage that is on the bike was for transporting my pet around, and can easily be replaced. Please ask if you have any questions, and thank you for your interest. 

This bike is turn-key and ready for your own touch.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRICE-REDUCED-Restored-1961-SCHWINN-Cycle-Truck-/172179293909?


----------

